# Eyelash Vipers or Gila monsters - Help!!!!



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi im a newbie to the forum,
i really need help with making the decision on whether or not to get Eyelash vipers or Gila monsters
i havent kept any animal on the DWA act before and was wondering what you guys would suggest.
i have experiance with the care of various venomous snakes but have never kept any as i look after my mates stuff, so i know the basics of the overal care.
thanks to very one that relys.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Well they are both beautiful animals. Ive kept eyelash vipers before and they were great. The ones i had were quite tame but you have to make sure they are feeding well because they can be a little fussy when they are young. Some people say eyelash vipers dont make a good first venomous but the ones ive had experience with were all great for a first venomous.

I also love gilas but there is no way i could afford them at the minute. I think last time i saw them they were over £1000 each (at least i think they were im not really sure). If i do get back into Venomous it will probably be with gilas so id say go with gilas if youve got the cash.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

cheers mate, i can get them for around the £700 mark but i was considering mexican beaded lizards as a mate has got three it just means waiting a while until they breed lol.
as anyone got any decent pics of either


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

DRD said:


> cheers mate, i can get them for around the £700 mark but i was considering mexican beaded lizards as a mate has got three it just means waiting a while until they breed lol.
> as anyone got any decent pics of either


Beaded lizards can be around the £700 mark (if you are lucky) but all the Gilas I tried to get are considerably more that £700...

If you can get them for £700 and they come with paperwork i'll give you £701!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Ok I'll go to £710....


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

As above Gilas for under £1000 in the UK are un-heard of. Even at a grand is tight as most if not all are shipped over from a few select breeders in the states and maybe the odd animal on the continent.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

DRD said:


> cheers mate, i can get them for around the £700 mark but i was considering mexican beaded lizards as a mate has got three it just means waiting a while until they breed lol.
> as anyone got any decent pics of either


If a mate has got them why do you need pics? Surely you could just go see his?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

BTW last ones I saw at a show in Europe were near the £1000 mark!!


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

gilas at hamm in september were 850 pounds.


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

dave71 said:


> gilas at hamm in september were 850 pounds.


Wow they have come down some what then. Does anybody know if there will be any at houten? 

Tom


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

If I ever go DWA it will be for gila monsters, I love them! By the time I can even think about it though, hopefully they'll have come down in price a little!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tom_b said:


> Wow they have come down some what then. Does anybody know if there will be any at Houten?
> 
> Tom


I've asked around some of the breeders and the price depends upon the quality of the animals and which form..


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Tom_b said:


> Wow they have come down some what then. Does anybody know if there will be any at houten?
> 
> Tom


 Gilas in Houten were 1200 and 1300 euros


----------

